# From Craigs List: Race for Ridley CycloCross Team in Boulder!



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

http://boulder.craigslist.org/bik/396880921.html

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-08-15, 6:51PM MDT


Hello,

I am director of the Ridley Factory Cross Racing team in Colorado. I am looking for agressive riders - all categories, ages. genders - to race for Ridley in and around Colorado this fall.

The sccop: Buy a Ridley cross bike or frame (for about 50% of retail) and a apparel kit (at about 50% of retail) and race on the team this season. Complete Bike prices range from around $1500 to $4000. The "bronze package" (frame , fork, apparel) is only $695. Apparel only is usually around $100. Go to Ridleybikes.com to see the latest super cool models.

If you contact me I can send you the team prices and catalog. We have a variety of sponsors including Fulcrun, Shimano, 4ZA,Ritchey, Tifosi, Mavic, Crank Bros, Challenge, Thomson, and etc.

The only requirements are that you promote our sponsors - specifically Ridley, race locally and go as hard as you can for 45 minutes each weekend this fall!


----------

